# BOO , B6T , B6I format file



## blurblock

Anyone got any idea how to open this files type ? ("BOO , B6T , B6I format file")


----------



## PC eye

Those were last seen if they are what I was thinking they were when "bcc" was seen in the header of emails. For BOO that could also be from the part number on a cmos oscillator. In fact all three look like they were taken from part numbers.


----------



## MaZaGAngeE

PC eye said:


> Those were last seen if they are what I was thinking they were when "bcc" was seen in the header of emails. For BOO that could also be from the part number on a cmos oscillator. In fact all three look like they were taken from part numbers.



i don't know whta u mean exactlly but here all files names and sizes :
NFSCARBON.B00  (2.1GB)
NFSCARBON.B6I   (2.1GB)
NFSCARBON.B6T   (5KB)
NEW.mdf             (3.2GB)
NEW.mds              (5KB)
OST will be release seperately   (0KB)
HKZonda.nfo         (11KB)


 and the game is need for speed Carbon

i download it from torrent file

plz it is important to run this game ,,,, if u can help plz dooooo




i tried to change file type to bin and iso but didn't work


----------



## PC eye

You weren't specific on your original post in specifying that these were game files being shown there. Sorry for a little confusion on both our parts there. The download page for the demo is found at http://www.ea.com/ealink/ EA Games support page is at http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cfg/php/enduser/home.php?p_sid=JqNNZ9oi You can try their own downloader to see if you get the complete set of files for the demo or see if you buy a full package. The support link should provide other faqs and troubleshooting tips as well contact information for their support staff.


----------

